
Microsoft Shows Why Big Tech Has Staying Power - yarapavan
https://www.wsj.com/articles/microsoft-shows-why-big-tech-has-staying-power-1543493877
======
mtgx
Monopolies tend to have that. I mean let's face it, the antitrust "punishment"
the U.S. and EU governments issued against Microsoft were not really that
damaging by themselves. It was mainly Microsoft's fear of getting more such
punishments that led to the decline from the absolute monopoly status to near-
monopoly status.

But in the big picture, Microsoft still dominates.

